# Ground rod on light pole



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Are light poles required to have a ground rod? Seems like a remember this being addressed in the book as being not necessary, but that was years ago. Now every structure needs a ground rod, right? Thanks and code references please.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Not unless specs require it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NEC doesn't require it. Many job specs are simply copied from previous jobs, and the spec gets passed along until it becomes part of the Urban Legend Electrical Code.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it basically comes down to the difference between a feeder and a branch circuit.
If it was a feeder you need ground rods at separate structure, but the same is not true for a branch circuit.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Ground rods at light poles are for lightning, not grounding purposes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> Ground rods at light poles are for lightning, not grounding purposes.


How is that different from a ground rod in any location?

How would a ground rod ground a light pole better than the large base in the ground that it is attached too?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

forgotflying said:


> I think it basically comes down to the difference between a feeder and a branch circuit.
> If it was a feeder you need ground rods at separate structure, but the same is not true for a branch circuit.


I agree, but not many light poles get feeders.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> How is that different from a ground rod in any location?
> 
> How would a ground rod ground a light pole better than the large base in the ground that it is attached too?


I was trying to remeber who said that before...yeah not sure how an 8 foot rod is more effectice than the form filled with rebar


----------

